# Replacement Question: Trek vs. Lemond



## nrob592003 (Nov 5, 2005)

I presently have a 2004 Lemond Victoria 57cm Ti/C spine bike which has gotten frame issues. Trek is working with me on this but has no exact replacements.
Frame options are Madone 5.2 or new Zurich. Your help on following questions
1)Any issues with my old components on either frame
2)What is correct frame size in Trek to match the Lemond 57
3)Opinions on fit and ride of these two choices.

Thanks for the help


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Given the split between Greg LeMond & Trek, I would take the Madone. Granted, both are "Trek" products and I am sure they will stand behind either, the Madone may carry more resale value as years go by.

I would take your bike to the LBS tell them which frame you would like and it would be up to them and Trek to return a functioning bike. If some of your old components will not work, they should provide new ones.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

99trek5200 said:


> If some of your old components will not work, they should provide new ones.


Incorrect. Straight from trekbikes.com:

This warranty is expressly limited to the repair or replacement of a defective item and is the sole remedy of the warranty.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Would the replacement Madone 5.2 be the new 08 style or a leftover older version? If its an 08 Madone 5.2, there's no question. Go with the Madone, its state of the art.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nrob592003 said:


> I presently have a 2004 Lemond Victoria 57cm Ti/C spine bike which has gotten frame issues. Trek is working with me on this but has no exact replacements.
> Frame options are Madone 5.2 or new Zurich. Your help on following questions
> 1)Any issues with my old components on either frame
> 2)What is correct frame size in Trek to match the Lemond 57
> ...


I'm not familiar with the componentry on your current ride, so I can't offer an opinion on issues with swapping parts to a new frame. However, since doing my own wrenching for a number of years, I can't imagine any issues that arose couldn't be remedied fairly easily. Beyond that, I wouldn't let those issues dictate what frame I ended up with.

Regarding geometry, a 58 cm Trek Madone would definitely be the closest fit when compared to the 57 cm Zurich. From all I've heard regarding the differences in Lemond's and Armstrong's geo preferences, they are very similar. The biggest differences (that matter) are effective TT length (57.2 cm Madone, 57.5 cm Zurich) and HT length (190 mm Madone, 191 mm Zurich). The seat tube length on the Trek is 5 cm's (< 2") longer, but that just means less seat post will show on the Trek. The HT and ST angles are also very close, as are chainstay lengths, so handling should be comparable.

Ride being subjective, I would say if at all possible ride both bikes before deciding. If not, I'd guess there's a Madone around in your size you could test ride. 

Purely my opinion, I'd go for the Madone. I think the design and technology gives it an edge and considering that Trek appears to be here to stay (and Lemond not), the Madone is the clear choice.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Incorrect. Straight from trekbikes.com:
> 
> This warranty is expressly limited to the repair or replacement of a defective item and is the sole remedy of the warranty.


I understand that is what the warranty says. However, if I were the OP I would argue that since you (Trek) cannot provide me with a direct replacement of the defective item, they need to provide a comperable frame and the incidental accessories necessary to utilize the new frame, In the case of the new Madone I know it would require a fork, a different headset and perhaps a bottom bracket (not sure, I am not a wrench). I have found Trek to be awsome and would be shocked if they did not do what I discribed even though it may be above and beyond the letter of the warranty.

I do think the OP will have to pay the bike shop to disassemble and reassemble the bike, so labor is not covered.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Crank and BB will be an issue if the Madone is an '08. No issue with parts on the new LeMond. Depending on how long your inseam is, saddle height may be an issue with a 58 Madone. I ride a 57 LeMond, but would need to go with a 60 Madone since I couldn't get the correct saddle height on the 58 Madone even with the large seatpost cap.

Also, the headset will most likely be an issue with both.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Trek would replace the "frameset," including the fork.

The component issue would be the crankset. I assume your LeMond has a 3 piece crank. That would work on the new LeMond with its conventional bb shell. The Madone requires a 2 piece with the external bearings.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

99trek5200 said:


> I understand that is what the warranty says. However, if I were the OP I would argue that since you (Trek) cannot provide me with a direct replacement of the defective item, they need to provide a comperable frame and the incidental accessories necessary to utilize the new frame, In the case of the new Madone I know it would require a fork, a different headset and perhaps a bottom bracket (not sure, I am not a wrench). I have found Trek to be awsome and would be shocked if they did not do what I discribed even though it may be above and beyond the letter of the warranty.
> 
> I do think the OP will have to pay the bike shop to disassemble and reassemble the bike, so labor is not covered.


 Nearly every part from a Spine Lemond will fit a newer carbon Lemond (you will need a headset). Trek/Lemond are obligated to the word of the warranty to back a deffective item but not to cover changes or differences in technology and parts fit. A warranty is a guarantee of quality, not an upgrade program.

That said, if they can provide you with a Lemond Triomphe I would highly recomend it. They ride incredibly well, weigh ~2lbs less, fit the same as your spine bike and you will have no parts issues save the headset.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I say go with the Zurich.
The geometry on the trek and the lemond vary a bit, so if you like the way your current lemond handles, why not get another one, the Zurich is a very nice frame, and Trek is going to stay behind the lemonds.


----------

